# The Outsider



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Well hey, I'm finally back. I just ditched an old forum I used to practically lived in, so I decided to come back here. So here- the last time I posted art eons ago, it was really just cheap Photoshop.

This? This is recent. The fluff behind my army is that the Deceiver made a new legion of Necrons by driving a fractured Imperium colony to worship none other then our favorite obscure C'Tan, the Outsider! This means I'm bound to make a custom miniature of the fellow- and this is "concept art" .











The Deceiver is... Well, deceive'y.

The Nightbringer is basically Death.

My goal is to make the Outsider look just freaking nuts but without crossing the boundaries of the C'tan's somewhat eeriely graceful style. I think I might have accidentally made him look a tad Eldar'ish with the Necron symbols on the shoulders and the back horn that almost resembles the back of a Howling Banshee, but overall I like his form. What about you guys?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a nice piece of art, but it looks more chaosy than necron, but it's nice all in all! Good luck on the real model, if you say this is the concept sketch.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

looking real good C'Tan..+rep


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

This looks great. + rep


----------

